# LOOKING FOR: 2 males, Novato CA.



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Title: *Looking for males.*
Country: *USA*
State/Region: *CA*
City/Town: *Novato*
Number of rats: *2*
Sex: *Male*
Age range preferred: *Young to old, as long as they have good behavior.*
Colours preferred: *No black and white, I know, I know, get what I can get, but I wouldn't mind having a rat that is a little, different then what I normally own.*
Neutered: *If so.*
Temperament: *Nice, kind, shy is ok, NO BITERS.*
Medical problems: *Mmmm, depends.*
Travel and pick up?: *Uhhhh, I don't want to have to drive more then 30 min. there and back. I can help pay for gas money if you drive from a farther distance.*


Other: *I know I can find a rescue and that San Jose problem, where a hundred of the rats are currently in Novato area. I have contacted head of Northstar, and we had confirmed to foster rats and then we lost connection. I guess she is overloaded with emails and lost me. I tried again later that week and it turns out she was over loaded with rat emails and was sorry. AND, we lost touch again.... I would feel awkward emailing AGAIN, I don't want to pester.. So Maybe magically she will email me eventually? o-o"

I have tried several rescues in my area, Like Ratty Rattery or something like that, and they haven't responded for some time now. I guess everyones just busy. I am hoping to give a home to two male rats from someone who needs them to go to a good home, or Ill reserve two males from a locally family owned pet store who breeds their own rats.

Oh and every breeder in California, the closest is a 2 hour drive, there and back that is... I'm not that desperate yet.*

Preferred donation: *Whatever your asking.*


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I don't think they will think you are pestering them. Why don't you give them a call? Not everyone is great at keeping up with e-mails.

I'm sure they really don't think you are pestering if they can find a home to help them out. It's not that they don't want to hear from you, it's that they are incredibly busy because they are TRYING to get rats homes. I know it sounds odd but I really do think you need to keep trying on those rescues as they REALLY need the help.


----------



## ScootersPet (Sep 4, 2007)

I think by e-mailing them again, it will show them that you are truley serious about adopting from them, and they will get back to you sooner. Rescues are always really busy, they have alot of work to do, but they will usually get back to you as soon as they get a chance. Dont give up, your perfect boys are out there waiting for you *Hugs*


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Awww, thanks, I recently just got the flu, ><", so when this clears up I'm going to try emailing them again. Bah. Thanks Scooters. And you too Poppyseed, its just not my nature to keep asking and poking and such.


----------



## twilight (Apr 20, 2007)

~*Delete~*


----------

